# Cleaning your glass



## Serch (Dec 26, 2006)

I use glass for two primary reasons; one, it doesnt conduct heat well, and two; its easy to clean. I went through the dark ages of boiling my glass like lots of other folks, but learned somewhere along the line that there is a better way.

Im going to show you that way. 

First we start with a filthy pipe (glass spoon): 

This one is history   
 The lanyard is to keep it around my neck so that when I get stoned and leave it on my chest or in my lap.

When I stand up later to look for it, it doesnt crash to the floor. Course I dont always wear it. 

This dirty enough for you?

Here are the tools you will need to accomplish the task. Alcohol, salt (the coarser the better), Q-Tips, anything to cover the bowl and carburetor (I use these disposable gloves and a rubber band, but a balloon, or a condom would work too). 

I put a pipe this size into the thumb of the glove

Then wrap it around and band/tie it in place 

I then put in the salt, about a teaspoon full I reckon


Next we pour in the alcohol. I fill it up about a third full. 


Put you thumb or finger over the stem and shake rattle and roll. A vigorous shaking for a minute or two will do 90% of the work.


I dont normally put the crap that comes out in the end in a glass, but here it is just to show you. Dont drink it, it wont get you high

This is pretty much what it will look like after the shake and expectoration

...........the same pipe a few minutes later after I put a couple drops of dish-washing liquid and water in it and shook it again. I also went in through the bowl hole, and the carburetor with Q-Tips soaked in alcohol to try and clean as well as possible the inside around the bowl; its the toughest part to reach.


Another view of the clean pipe. You cant see through the top part because it had been broken and epoxied (use only epoxies that you know wont burn or melt) before.

Now were ready for the final step


----------



## Serch (Dec 26, 2006)

*You all dont need any more instruction on what to do now do ya?* :afroweed: :48:


----------

